# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  شرح لبعض نصوص قانون الاجراءات المدنية السوداني

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ملخص قانون الإجراءات المدنية 
أحكام الطعن والتنفيذ 
أحكام الطعن 
طرق الطعن 
حدد قانون الإجراءات المدنية ثلاث طرق للطعن في الأحكام وهي:- 
- الاستئناف 
- النقض 
- المراجعة 
شروط الطعن في الأحكام (من له حق الطعن) ,, 
اشترط قانون الإجراءات المدنية للطعن في الأحكام توافر ثلاث شروط :- 
أولا- يجب أن يكون الطاعن طرف في الدعوي التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه ويجوز لمن لم يكن طرف في الدعوي أن يطعن في الحكم الصادر فيها بشرط أن يكون متضررا من ذلك الحكم 
ثانيا- يجب ألا يكون الطاعن قد قبل أو رضي بالحكم المطعون فيه وهذا يعني أن الحكم ألرضائي لا يجوز الطعن فيه 
ثالثا- يجب ألا يقضي للطاعن بجميع طلباته فإذا قضي له بجميع طلباته انقضت مصلحته في الطعن 
س1- ما المقصود بمواعيد الطعن في الأحكام وكيف يتم حسابها , وما هو الأثر الذي يترتب علي انقضاء مواعيد الطعن وهل تملك المحكمة سلطة مد الميعاد ؟ 
تعريف مواعيد الطعن ,, يقصد بمواعيد الطعن في الحكم أي الآجال التي رتب المشرع سقوط الحق في الطعن عن انقضائها وحدد المشرع السوداني هذا الأجل بـ خمسة عشر يوما 
كيفية حساب مواعيد الطعن ,, 
عند المشرع السوداني تحسب مواعيد الطعن بفرضين :-
اولا- إذا كان الأطراف حاضري جلسة النطق بالحكم تحسب الـ 15 يوم من اليوم التالي من تاريخ النطق بالحكم 
ثانيا- إذا كان الأطراف غير حاضري جلسة النطق بالحكم أو حضر واحد والآخر لم يحضر تحسب الـ 15 يوم من اليوم التالي من تاريخ إعلان الحكم 
سلطة المحكمة في مدّ الميعاد ,, 
أجاز المشرع للمحكمة بموجب المادة 70 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية والمادة 303 أن تمدّ مواعيد الطعن ويكون المدّ قبل انقضاء الميعاد أو بعده ولكن يجب علي الطاعن أن يسبب طلبه سببا كافيا وتكون للمحكمة السلطة التقديرية في مد الميعاد . 
ملحوظة :- جري العمل في المحاكم السودانية علي احتساب الجُمع والعطلات الرسمية ضمن مواعيد الطعن ولكن اوجب القانون بأنه إذا صادف أن آخر يوم لميعاد الطعن عطلة فيجب علي المحكمة أن تمد يوما آخر من تلقاء نفسها دون الحاجة إلي تقديم طلب مدّ 
مشتملات عريضة الطعن ,, اوجب قانون الإجراءات المدنية بأنه يجب أن تشتمل عريضة الطعن بالإضافة للبيانات العامة في عريضة الدعوي علي البيانات الآتية :- 
- بيان الحكم المطعون فيه 
- تاريخ الحكم المطعون فيه 
- أسباب الطعن في الحكم 
ـــــ(1)ـــــ
- طلبات الطاعن 
مرفقات عريضة الطعن ,, 
لعريضة الطعن مرفقة واحدة وهي صورة من منطوق الحكم المطعون فيه 
متي يعتبر الطعن مرفوعا ,, 
- إذا كانت المقاضاة برسوم تعتبر عريضة الطعن مرفوعة من تاريخ دفع الرسوم 
- إذا كانت المقاضاة بدون رسوم فان عريضة الطعن تعتبر مرفوعة من تاريخ تقديها 
س2- ما هي الحالات التي تشطب فيها عريضة الطعن إيجازيا ,, 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية يشطب الطعن إيجازيا إذا كان لا أمل فيه ويكون الطعن لا أمل فيه في الحالات الآتية :- 
- إذا كانت المحكمة المرفوع إليها الطعن محكمة غير مختصة 
- إذا قدم الطعن من شخص ليس له الحق في وضعه 
- إذا كان الحكم أو الأمر المطعون فيه صادر أثناء سير الدعوي وغير منهي للخصومة 
س3- اكتب عن قاعدة عدم جواز الطعن في الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة إثناء سير الدعوي والغير منهية للخصومة مبينا الاستثناءات الواردة عليها ,, 
المادة 176 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية نصت علي انه لا يجوز الطعن في الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة إثناء سير الدعوي والغير منهية للخصومة وذلك فيما عدا حالات معينة شرح القاعدة ,, الأحكام إما كانت صادرة بعد انتهاء الدعوي وإما صادرة أثناء سير الدعوي , بالنسبة للأحكام الصادرة بعد انتهاء الدعوي فيجوز الطعن فيها لأنها منهية للخصومة ولكن بالنسبة للأحكام الصادرة أثناء سير الدعوي القاعدة العامة انه لا يجوز الطعن فيها لأنها غير منهية للخصومة ولان الطعن فيها قد لا يقصد به إلا تعقيد الإجراءات وتقطيع أوصال القضية والمشاكسة والتسويب والمماطلة 
الاستثناءات الواردة علي هذه القاعدة ,, 
أورد المشرع بعضا من الأحكام والأوامر التي تصدر إثناء سير الدعوي وأجاز الطعن فيها استثناءا من القاعدة العامة وهي :- 
- الأوامر التي ينص القانون صراحة علي جواز استئنافها 
- الأوامر المتعلقة بفتح الدعوي أو تعليقها 
- الأمر بإيداع أو رفض إيداع مشارطه التحكيم 
- الأوامر القابلة للتنفيذ الفوري (مثل الغرامة) 
- الأوامر المتعلقة بقبول الاختصاص 
- الأمر بوقف أو رفض وقف دعوي في حالة وجود مشارطه 
- الإجراءات التحفظية 
- الأمر بتعديل أو تصحيح قرار التحكيم 
- الأمر برفض إلغاء قرار التحكيم أو إعادته للمحكمين والموفقين 
- الأوامر المتعلقة بشان الإحالة إلي هيئات التحكيم والتوفيق 
س4- نص المشرع في المادة 179 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية علي انه لا يستفيد من الطعن ألا من رفعه ولا يحتج ب إلا علي من رفع ضده ,, اشرح هذه القاعدة موضحا الاستثناءات الواردة عليها ,, 
هذه القاعدة لا تتحقق إلا عند تعدد الخصوم حيث يكون المحكوم لهم متعددين والمحكوم عليهم متعددين فيرفع الطعن من بعضهم في مواجهة البعض الآخر هنا لا يستفيد من أمر المحكمة المرفوع إليها الطعن إلا الشخص الذي قام برفعه ولا يحتج به إلا علي الشخص الذي رفع ضده 
الاستثناءات الواردة علي هذه القاعدة ,, 
ـــــ(2)ـــــ
أورد المشرع في قانون الإجراءات المدنية بعض الاستثناءات التي يمكن أن يستفيد فيها من الطعن شخص لم يرفعه ويمكن أن يحتج به علي شخص لم يرفع ضده وذلك علي النحو الآتي :- 
- إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادر في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة 
- إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادر في التزام بالتضامن ( أي أن المسؤولية فيما بين الأطراف كانت مسؤولية تضامنية) 
- إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادر في دعوي يوجب فيها القانون اختصام أشخاص معينين (كدعوي الشفعة) 
س5 اكتب عن قاعدة عدم تقديم طلبات جديدة في مرحلة الطعن موضحا الاستثناءات الواردة عليها ؟ 
تعريف الطلب ,, الطلب هو الغرض المباشر من اللجوء إلي القضاء أو المحاكم وهذه الغرض في اصطلاح المحاكم يسمي بالطلب 
تعريف الطلب الجديد ,, هو كل طلب اختلف عن الطلب السابق أو زاد عليه 
موقف المشرع السوداني من الطلبات الجديدة ,, 
أورد المشرع صراحة في المادة 188 بأنه لا يجوز تقديم طلبات جديدة في مرحلة الطعن وتقضي المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها بعد قبولها 
موقف المشرع المصري من الطلبات الجديدة ,, 
أورد المشرع المصري بعض الاستثناءات علي هذه القاعدة حيث أجاز تقديم طلبات جديدة في الحالات الآتية :- 
- عند المشرع المصري يجوز مع بقاء الطلب الأصلي علي حاله إضافة الأجر والفوائد والمرتبات 
- عند المشرع المصري يجوز مع بقاء الطلب الأصلي تغيير السبب أو الباعث , مثل أن يطالب الشخص أمام محكمة الموضوع بالملكية علي أساس الشراء ثم يغير الطلب أمام المحكمة المرفوع إليها الطعن ويطالب بالملكية علي أساس الميراث 
- عند المشرع المصري يجوز مع بقاء الطلب الأصلي تقديم طلب التدخل في الاستئناف لمن أراد الانضمام إلي احد خصوم الاستئناف 
ملحوظة :- قاعدة عدم تقديم طلبات جديدة في مرحلة الطعن هي أمر متعلق بالنظام العام عند المشرع السوداني حيث تثيره المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها حتى ولو لم يثيره الأطراف 
س6- اكتب عن قاعدة عدم تقديم أدلة جديدة في مرحلة الاستئناف والاستثناءات الواردة عليها ؟ 
القاعدة العامة عند المشرع السوداني انه لا يجوز تقديم أدلة جديدة في مرحلة الاستئناف 
الاستثناءات الواردة علي هذه القاعدة ,, 
جوز المشرع السوداني لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تقبل أدلة جديدة وذلك في حالتين :- 
1- إذا وجدت محكمة الاستئناف أن الدليل الجديد سبق وان تم تقديمه لمحكمة الموضوع ولكن قامت محكمة الموضوع برفضه دون سند قانوني ولم تكن محقة في رفضه وكان يتوجب عليها قبوله هنا يجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تقبل الدليل الجديد ولكن قبل قبوله يجب عليها التحقق من أمرين هما :- 
- أن يكون الدليل الجديد متعلق بالدعوي 
- أن يكون الدليل الجديد قد دق مالي محكمة الموضوع في وقت مناسب 
2- إذا رأت محكمة الاستئناف أن الفصل العادل في الاستئناف يتطلب منها قبول الدليل الجديد 
,, طرق الطعن ,, 
اولا - الاستئناف 
س7- ما المقصود بالاستئناف كا طريق من طرق الطعن وما هي أنواعه ؟ 
الاستئناف هو رفع الحكم إلي محكمة تعلو الدرجة من المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم 
ـــــ(3)ـــــ
أنوع الاستئناف ,, 
للاستئناف ثلاث أنواع ,, 
- استئناف أصلي - استئناف مقابل - استئناف فرعي
- تعريف الاستئناف الأصلي ,, 
هو ذلك الاستئناف الذي يرفع إلي محكمة الاستئناف ابتداء من شخص يمسي بالمستأنف خلال مواعيد الاستئناف المحددة بـ 15 يوم 
- تعريف الاستئناف المقابل ,, 
هو ذلك الاستئناف الذي يرفع بعد تقديم الاستئناف الأصلي ويقدم من شخص يسمي بالمستأنف ضده ويكون ميعاده إلي ما قبل باب المرافعة 
ملحوظة ,, إذا التفرقة ما بين الاستئناف الأصلي والاستئناف الفرعي هي تفرقة زمنية فما يرفع اولا يسمي أصليا وما يرفع ثانيا يسمي مقابلا 
- تعريف الاستئناف الفرعي ,, 
هذا النوع من الاستئناف ادخله المشرع في قانون الإجراءات المدنية استثناءا من قاعدة عامة حيث اشترط المشرع بأنه يجب أن لا يكون الطاعن قد رضي بالحكم أي أن هذا الاستئناف يقدم من الشخص الذي رضي بالحكم 
ما هي علاقة الاستئناف الأصلي بالاستئناف المقابل ,, 
إذا شطبت محكمة الاستئناف الأصلي فلا يعني ذلك شطب الاستئناف المقابل بل يجب علي المحكمة أن تستمر في سماع الاستئناف المقابل وان تعلن لذلك المستأنف الأصلي الذي شطب استئنافه .. 
ما هي علاقة الاستئناف الأصلي بالاستئناف الفرعي ,, 
نسبة لان الاستئناف الفرعي هو استثناء من قاعدة عامة فقد جعله المشرع يتبع الاستئناف الأصلي يبقي ببقائه ويزول بزواله 
ثانيا – النقض 
تعريف الطعن بالنقض ,, الطعن بالنقض هو رفع الحكم إلي المحكمة العليا إذا كانت هنالك مخالفة للقانون أو خطا في تطبيقه أو تفسيره 
حالات الطعن بالنقض ,, 
حدد المشرع في قانون الإجراءات المدنية 4 حالات للطعن بالنقض وهي :- 
1- الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة من محكمة الاستئناف في القضايا التي يحدد قيمتها رئيس القضاء بمنشور منه من حين إلي آخر وهذه الحالة وضع لها المشرع شرطان , شرط خاص وشرط عام ,, الشرط الخاص هو يجب أن تكون قيمة الدعوي محددة من رئيس القضاء أما الشرط العام فهو يجب أن يكون الحكم مبني علي مخالفة للقانون أو خطا في تطبيقه أو تفسيره 
2- الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة من محكمة الاستئناف والمتعلقة بملكية ارض أو أي حق عيني عليها هذه الحالة أيضا وضع لها المشرع شرطان شرط خاص وشرط عام , الشرط الخاص لهذه الحالة هو انه يجب أن يكون الحكم الصادر من محكمة الاستئناف متعلقا بملكية ارض أما الشرط العام فهو ذات الشرط الوارد في الحالة الأولي 3- إذا تضمن الحكم رأي مخالف (شرط خاص) 
4- الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة من محكمة الاستئناف في الطعون الإدارية (شرط خاص) 
ملحوظة :- أورد المشرع السوداني في الحالة الأولي والثانية شروط خاصة وشروط عامة ولكن عندما جاء المشرع في الحالة الثالثة والحالة الرابعة وضع الشرط الخاص وسكت عن الشرط العام فهل يستصحب الشرط العام في الحالة الثالثة والحالة الرابعة , بما أن المحكمة العليا هي محكمة قانون فإنها لا تستطيع أن تحقق هذه الغاية إلا إذا قامت باستصحاب الشرط العام في الحالة الثالثة والحالة الرابعة 
ثالثا – المراجعة 
س9- ما المقصود بمراجعة الأحكام وما هي أسباب المراجعة وهل التقدم بطلب استئناف يمنع من تقديم طلب المراجعة ؟ 
ـــــ(4)ـــــ
المراجعة في القانون المصري تعني التماس إعادة النظر أما المراجعة في القانون السوداني تعني تقديم الحكم إلي ذات المحكمة التي أصدرته حيثما توافر سبب من أسباب المراجعة 
أسباب مراجعة الأحكام ,, 
1- إذا وقع غش من احد الخصوم كان من شانه التأثير في الحكم ويقصد بالغش هنا أي المسائل الاحتيالية التي يقوم بها احد الخصوم لتضليل المحكمة وإيقاعها في الخطأ واشترط المشرع في الغش حتى يوم سبب في المراجعة أن يقع من احد الخصوم ولا يعتد بالغش الصادر من الغير إلا إذا ثبت أن الخصم كان علي علم به 
2- إذا تحصل مقدم طلب المراجعة علي بينة أو مسائل هامة لها تأثير مباشر في الحكم ولم يكن في وسعه الحصول عليها أو حتى العلم بوجودها قبل صدور الحكم 
3- إذا وجد خطا ظاهر في محضر المحكمة وسكت المشرع السوداني عن الخطأ الظاهر ولكن الفقه الهندي ضرب بعض الأمثلة للخطأ الظاهر مثل ,, إذا أصدرت المحكمة حكما لصالح شخص لم يكن طرف في الدعوي أصلا ,, إذا استندت المحكمة في حكمها علي نصوص قانونية غير سارية المفعول (قانون مدني) 
4- لأي أسباب كافية عادلة وفي هذه الحالة أصبحت أسباب المراجعة متعددة وغير محصورة ميعاد المراجعة ,, ميعاد المراجعة 15 يوم تحسب من اليوم التالي للنطق بالحكم أو إعلانه فإذا كان طلب المراجعة متعلقا بحالة الغش فان الـ15 تحسب من تاريخ اكتشاف الغش 
هل التقدم بطلب استئناف يمنع من تقديم طلب المراجعة ,, 
سكت المشرع عن ذلك وبالرجوع إلي القانون الهندي فان التقدم بطلب استئناف يمنع من تقديم طلب المراجعة حتى ولو شطب الاستئناف شكليا بفوات الميعاد إلا أن هنالك فرصة لقبول طلب المراجعة إذا تم سحب الاستئناف قبل الرفض 
مراجعة المحكمة العليا لأحكامها ,, 
الأصل والقاعدة العامة أن أحكام المحكمة العليا لا تراجع ولكن المشرع استثناءا من القاعدة العامة أجاز لرئيس المحكمة العليا (رئيس القضاء) أن يشكل دائرة من خمس قضاة من قضاة المحكمة العليا إذا تبين له أن الحكم الصادر من المحكمة قد انطوي علي مخالفة لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ويصدر القرار بأغلبية الدائرة 
ملحوظة ,, يكون ميعاد مراجعة أحكام المحكمة العليا 60 يوما تبدأ من اليوم التالي للنطق بالحكم أو إعلانه وتشكل دائرة المراجعة من المحكمة العليا من قضاة أغلبيتهم ممن لم يشاركوا في إصدار الحكم موضوع المراجعة 
تنفيذ الأحكام 
الأصل في قانون الإجراءات المدنية أن تنفيذ الإحكام هو تنفيذ اختياري أي أن من صدر الحكم لغير مصلحته يجب عليه أن ينفذ الحكم من تلقاء نفسه فإذا لم ينفذ الحكم من تلقاء نفسه يتم اللجوء استثناءا إلي التنفيذ الجبري (بواسطة القانون) 
س1- اكتب عن طريقة تنفيذ الحكم ضد الأفراد العاديين وطريقة تنفيذ الحكم ضد الحكومة ؟ 
اولا- طريقة تنفيذ الحكم ضد الأفراد العاديين ,, 
يكون التنفيذ بناء علي عريضة يتقدم بها الشخص المحكوم له إلي ذات المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم علي أساس انه لا يوجد في السودان محاكم متخصصة للتنفيذ وهذه العريضة يجب أن تشتمل علي البيانات الآتية :- 
1- رقم القضية واسما الأطراف وتاريخ الحكم 
2- بيان ما إذا كان قد حصل وفاء بالحكم ومقداره 
3- بيان الطريقة المراد بها تنفيذ الحكم 
4- بيان المال المراد تنفيذ عليه 
5- اسم الشخص المراد تنفيذ الحكم عليه 
ـــــ(5)ـــــ
ملحوظة:- إذا وجدت المحكمة أن العريضة مستوفية للبيانات أعلاه فإنها تصرح عريضة التنفيذ مباشرة أما إذا وجدت المحكمة أن العريضة غير مستوفية للبيانات المذكورة فإنها لا تصرح العريضة بل تطالب بإكمال النقص إما في ذات الجلسة أو في جلسة أخري إذا استحال ذلك 
ثانيا – طريقة تنفيذ الحكم ضد الحكومة ,, 
اوجب قانون الإجراءات المدنية علي محكمة التنفيذ إتباع الإجراءات الآتية :- 
1- اوجب علي المحكمة أن تحدد للجهاز الحكومي ميعاد لتنفيذ الحكم هذا الميعاد يحدد لحظة إصدار الحكم والهدف من الميعاد هو إعطاء الجهاز الحكومي فرصة لتنفيذ الحكم اختياريا 
2- إذا انقضي الميعاد المحدد ولم يقم الجهاز الحكومي بتنفيذ الحكم يجب علي محكمة التنفيذ إخطار السيد رئيس المحكمة العليا وبصورة من الإخطار إلي السيد وزير العدل ويكون مضمون الإخطار أن هنالك حكم صدر جهة حكومية وحدد لها ميعاد للوفاء والجهة الحكومية لم تنفذ 
3- الانتظار لمدة 4 أشهر حسب تعديل 2009 محسوبة من تاريخ الإصدار 
4- إذا انقضت المدة المحددة في الإخطار ولم يقم الجهاز الحكومي بتنفيذ الحكم علي المحكمة أن تضع الحكم موضع التنفيذ دون الإسهاب إلي أي جهة أخري
س2- اكتب عن تنفيذ الحكم خارج دائرة الاختصاص ,, 
الأصل والقاعدة العامة أن تنفيذ الحكم يكون علي أموال المدين الموجودة داخل دائرة اختصاص المحكمة ولكن إذا كانت أموال المدين موجودة خارج دائرة اختصاص المحكمة فقد اوجب المشرع علي محكمة التنفيذ تطبيق نص المادة 227 والمادة 228 والمادة 229 وذلك بالاتي :- 
1- بموجب المادة 227 يجب علي محكمة التنفيذ الأصلية أن ترسل المحكمة الأخرى الآتي – 
- صورة من منطوق الحكم المراد تنفيذه 
- كافة الأوراق والمستندات اللازمة لتنفيذ الحكم 
2- بموجب المادة 228 علي المحكمة الأخرى أن تقبل هذه الأوراق والمستندات دون إثبات ودون مناقشة 
3- بموجب المادة 229 علي المحكمة الأخرى أن ترسل إلي محكمة التنفيذ الأصلية بيانا أو إخطار بما تم في التنفيذ أو بالظروف التي حالت دون إجراء التنفيذ 
س3- اكتب عن سلطة القبض والحبس تنفيذا للحكم وحالات إطلاق سرح المدين ؟ المادة 243 – 244 ( الحبس إلي حين السداد ) 
بموجب المادة 243 إذا صدر حكم ضد مدين بسداد دين معين أو بدفع مبلغ نقد معين وامتنع المدين عن الوفاء بالحكم جاز للمحكمة أن تقبض علي المدين وان تحبسه حتى تمام الوفاء بالحكم (حسب للسداد) واوجب المشرع السوداني علي محكمة التنفيذ قبل القبض علي المدين وحبسه أن تقوم المحكمة بإعلان المدين واستجوابه والغرض من الإعلان هو معرفة مقدرة المدين علي السداد وهذا هو الغرض البعيد ومعرفة ما إذا كان المدين حسن النية أو سيئ النية وهذا هو الغرض القريب فإذا اتضح للقاضي أن المدين حسن النية فلا مفر من إطلاق سراحه لأنه في المحصلة النهائية معسر ولكن إذا اتضح للقاضي أن المدين سيئ النية فيُرحّل إلي السجن فورا ويحبس لحين السداد ولمعرفة أن المدين حسن النية أم سيئ النية وضعت المحكمة العليا بعض الأمثلة التي تدل علي سوء النية وهي :- 
1- أن المدين قد رفض سداد الديون أو أهمل مع مقدرته علي السداد 
2- أن المدين قد حمّل نفسه اسلون بطريقة تدل علي اللامبالاة 
3- أن المدين قد فضل احد الدائنين مع علمه بعدم مقدرته علي الوفاء بكل الديون 
4- أن المدين قد قام بنقل أمواله وتهريبها خارج دائرة الاختصاص وذلك بعد رفع الدعوي 
ملحوظة :- نص المادة 243 يطبق علي الرجال والنساء علي حد سواء 
حالات إطلاق سراح المدين المادة 244 
المادة 244 حددت الحالات التي يطلق فيها سراح المدين الذي قبض عليه بموجب المادة 243 
ـــــ(6)ـــــ
1- إذا دفع المبلغ المحكوم به وهنا لا يفترض أن يكون الدفع عن طريق المدين شخصيا بل يمكن أن يكون عن طريق شخص آخر 
2- إذا حصل الوفاء بالحكم بأي طريقة بشرط أن يقبلها الدائن . أي توصلا إلي تسوية . 
3- إذا تنازل الدائن كتابتا وبحضور شاهدين عن الحكم ولكن اشترط المشرع هنا أن يكون التنازل كتابتا وفي حضور شاهدين ولا يشترط أن يكون التنازل أمام المحكمة بل تتأكد منه المحكمة فقط 
4- إذا ثبت ببينة كافية إعسار المدين في هذه الحالة يقدم المدين طلب للمحكمة بأنه معسر فتطلب منه المحكمة تقديم البينة فيسمح للدائن بالاستجواب المضاد للمدين وفي المحصلة النهائية إذا قامت المحكمة بإطلاق سراح المدين للإعسار ثم ظهرت للمدين أموال جديدة وجب إعادة القبض عليه مرة أخري 
تحدث عن الإعلان السابق للتنفيذ ؟ 
الأصل أن المحكمة تصرح عريضة التنفيذ دون حاجة إلي إعلان الشخص المنفذ ضده ولكن استثناءا من الأصل اوجب المشرع علي المحكمة قبل تصريح عريضة التنفيذ أن تقوم بإعلان الشخص المنفذ ضده وذلك في حالتين :- 
1- إذا قدمت عريضة التنفيذ بعد مضي 6 أشهر من تاريخ صدور الحكم أو من تاريخ آخر إجراء في التنفيذ وحكمة المشرع من ذلك هو انه يضع قرينة أن مضي 6 أشهر من تاريخ صدور الحكم قرينة علي أن الطرف الآخر قد نفذ الحكم اختياريا 
2- إذا كان التنفيذ ضد الورثة أو من يقوم مقام المحكوم عليه 
ملحوظة :- هاتين الحالتين أوردهم قانون الإجراءات المدنية علي سبيل الحصر ولكن بالرجوع إلي النص الأصلي المأخوذ من القانون الهندي فان هاتين الحالتين واردات علي سبيل المثال 
س4- ما المقصود بوقف تنفيذ الأحكام وما هي الحالات التي توقف فيها المحكمة إجراءات التنفيذ وما هو الغرض من وقف التنفيذ ؟ 
يقصد بوقف التنفيذ تجميد إجراءات تنفيذ الحكم عند الحد الذي وصلت إليه دون الاستمرار في خطوات أخري 
حدد المشرع في قانون الإجراءات المدنية حالتين لوقف التنفيذ :- 
1– إذا كان ميعاد الطعن في الحكم الذي يجري تنفيذه مازال قائما 
2 – إذا وجدت المحكمة أن المحكوم عليه قد طعن في الحكم الذي يجري تنفيذه 
الغرض من وقف التنفيذ ,, هو الخوف من الآثار الضارة التي تترتب علي تنفيذ الحكم إذا تم إلغاء الحكم فيما بعد 
س5- ما المقصود بمنازعات التنفيذ وما هي المحكمة المختصة بنظر هذه المنازعات وما هو الفرق مابين منازعة التنفيذ واستبدال التنفيذ ,, 
يقصد بمنازعات التنفيذ أي منازعات أو اعتراضات أو وجهة نظر معارضة متعلقة بتنفيذ الحكم مثال كان تقوم المحكمة بالحجز علي أموال غير قابلة للحجز , مثال آخر قامت المحكمة بالحجز علي أموال غير موضوعة في أمر الحجز , أو إذا تم تنفيذ حكم قد تم إلغائه وجعل المشرع كل منازعات التنفيذ هي من اختصاص محكمة التنفيذ هذا يعني انه لا يجوز رفع دعوي مستقلة في هذه المنازعات وحكمة المشرع من ذلك هو أن محكمة التنفيذ هي الأقرب للنزاع من أي محكمة أخري لأنها صرحت العريضة , وصاغت نقاط النزاع , وسمعت الدعوي , وأصدرت الحكم 
ملحوظة :- وفقا لقضاء المحكمة العليا منازعة التنفيذ هي التي تكون ما بين أطراف التنفيذ أما الاستبدال فهو المنازعة المقدمة من الغير أي يصدر في المسائل وليس من المدين 
تحدث عن الإجراءات التحفظية ,, 
هي إجراءات وضعها المشرع حماية للمدعي من الخطر الذي يهدده من تصرفات المدعي عليه والتي تتمثل في محاولة المدعي عليه التصرف في أمواله أو محاولة نقل أمواله خارج دائرة 
ـــــ(7)ـــــ
الاختصاص أو محاولته مغادرة السودان هنا جوز المشرع للمحكمة أن تتخذ حزمة من الإجراءات التحفظية في مواجهة المدعي عليه وهي :- 
1- سلطة القبض علي المدعي عليه 
2- سلطة حبس المدعي عليه ومنعه من مغادرة السودان 
3- سلطة تعيين حارس قضائي علي أموال المدعي عليه 
4- سلطة الحجز التحفظي علي أموال المدعي عليه 
س6- ما هو الفرق مابين الحجز التحفظي والحجز التنفيذي ؟ ويسمي بـ (1- حجز مال المدعي عليه قبل وبعد صدور الحكم 2- حجز أموال المدين قبل وبعد التنفيذ 3- الفرق بين حجز مال المدين وحجز أموال المدعي عليه ) 
اولا:- من حيث التعريف ,, الحجز التحفظي هو غل يد المدعي عليه أي منعه من التصرف في أمواله حماية للمدعي ولكن الحجز التنفيذي يعني استيفاء حق الدائن عن طريق بيع أموال المدين المحجوزة 
ثانيا:- الحجز التحفظي يشترط القانون لتوقيعه حصول واقعة من المدعي عليه ولكن الحجز التنفيذي يشترط القانون لتوقيعه صدور حكم وليس حصول واقعة 
ثالثا:- الحجز التحفظي يكون قبل صدور الحكم بينما الحجز التنفيذ يكون بعد صدور الحكم 
رابعا:- الحجز التحفظي أطرافه مدعي ومدعي عليه أما الحجز التنفيذي أطرافه دائن ومدين 
موضوعات هامة ,, 
- الأموال القابلة للحجز والبيع 
- الأموال غير القابلة للحجز والبيع 
- حجز المال المنقول 
اولا- اكتب عن الأموال القابلة للحجز والبيع ,, 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية فان الأموال القابلة للحجز والبيع هي :- 
الأراضي والمنازل وغيرها من المباني , البضائع والنقود , أوراق النقد , الشيكات والكمبيالات , السندات وأوراق الضمان الحكومية أو أي سندات أخري مالية , الديون والاسم في الشركات , جميع الأموال الأخرى القابلة للبيع منقولة كانت أم غير منقولة 
ثانيا- اكتب عن الأموال الغير قابلة للحجز والبيع ,, 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية فان الأموال الغير قابلة للحجز والبيع هي :- 
1- ما يلزم المدين وزوجته وأقاربه علي عمود النسب وأصهاره ممن يعولهم ويلتزم قانونا بنفقتهم ويقيمون معه في معيشة واحدة من فراش وثياب وأدوات طهي وما يلزم من غذاءه لمدة شهر 
2- الأدوات والآلات والأشياء اللازمة لحرفة المدين ومهنته , دفاتر الحسابات , حق التقاضي بالتعويضات , أي حق في الخدمة الشخصية , حق النفقة مستقبلا , أجور العمال وخدم المنازل 
ثالثا- اكتب عن حجز المال المنقول ,, 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية 
1- يصدر الأمر بحجز المنقول لدي المدين من المحكمة المختصة بالتنفيذ ويحفظ المال المحجوز بالحراسة التي تقررها المحكمة 
2- إذا كان المال المراد حجزه حصة أو مصلحة في مال منقول يملكه المحكوم عليه بالاشتراك يتم الحجز بإعلان المحكوم عليه يمنعه من نقل الحصة أو المصلحة ملحوظة :- إذا كان المال المراد حجزه زرع أو ثمار يجوز للمحكوم عليه أن يقم بالعناية بالزرع وحصده وجمعه فإذا لم يقم بهذا كله جاز للمحكوم له وبإذن من المحكمة القيام بهذه الأعمال كلها 
اكتب عن حجز ما للمدين لدي الغير ؟ 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية إذا كان المال المراد حجزه من الأموال الآتية :- 
ـــــ(8)ـــــ
1- دينا غير مضمون بأوراق مالية 2- أسهما في رأس مال شركة مساهمة 3- أي مال منقول آخر ليس في حيازة المحكوم عليه ما عدا المال المودع في المحكمة أو تحت حراستها 
يوقع الحجز بأمر كتابي بحظر ما يلي :- 
اولا:- في حالة الديون يحظر علي الدائن تحصيل الدين كما يحظر علي المدين الوفاء حتى يصدر أمر من المحكمة 
ثانيا:- في حالة الأسهم يحظر علي الشخص الذي يكون له سهم باسمه نقل ملكيته أو قبض أي حصة من الأرباح 
ثالثا:- في حالة الأموال المنقولة الأخرى يحظر علي من يكون المال في حيازته التصرف فيه حتى يصدر أمر من المحكمة . 
ووفقا للبيانات أعلاه في حالة الدين ترسل صورة من الأمر سالف الذكر إلي المدين وفي حالة الأسهم , وفي حالة الأسهم ترسل صورة إلي موظف الشركة , وفي حالة الأموال المنقولة الأخرى ترسل صورة إلي الشخص الذي يوجد المال في حيازته , ويجوز للمدين الذي يحظر عليه الوفاء أن يدفع في المحكمة مبلغ الدين و يعتبر هذا الدفع مبرئا لذمته 
اكتب عن حجز أموال الشراكة ؟ 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية لا يجوز توقيع الحجز علي أموال الشركة أو بيعها تنفيذا لحكم غير صادر ضد الشركة أو ضد الشركاء فيها 
- يجوز للمحكمة بناء علي طلب من حكم لمصلحته ضد الشركاء أن تصدر أمر يقضي برهن مال الشريك المذكور عن حقوقه في مال الشركة 
- للشريك الآخر أو الشركاء الآخرين الحق في فك الحق المرهون في أي وقت 
- يجب إعلان المحكوم ضده بذلك الطلب 
- يجب أن يعلن المحكوم ضده وبقية الشركاء الآخرين الموجودين داخل السودان بالطلب الذي يقدمه احد شركاء المحكوم ضده 
س7- ما هي دعوي فك الرهن وما هي شروط دعوي فك الرهن ؟ 
اولا- دعوي فك الرهن ,, يجوز للراهن أن يرفع دعوي فك الرهن إذا :- 
- إذا انقضي الأجل المحدد للسداد 
- إذا لم يحدد اجل للسداد في عقد الرهن في أي وقت بعد إخطار الراهن للمرتهن بعزمه علي السداد بفك الرهن 
ثانيا- شروط دعوي فك الرهن ,, 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية إذا لم يحدد عقد الرهن أجلا لسداد المبلغ أو حدد ولكن لم يمارس الراهن حقه في الرهن بعد انقضاء الأجل فلا يجوز فك الرهن إلا في الحالات الآتية :- 
- إذا كان العقار المرهون أرضا زراعية تحت حيازة المرتهن واخطر الرهن المرتهن بعزمه علي فك الرهن بمنحه مدة كافية لحصاد محصوله 
- إذا كان العقار المرهون أرضا غير زراعية تحت حيازة المرتهن واخطر الراهن المرتهن علي عزمه علي فك الرهن ومضت ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الإخطار 
- في أي حالة أخري إذا اخطر الراهن المرتهن برغبته في فك الرهن ومضت ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الإخطار 
شروط قبول الطعن في القرار الإداري ؟ 
لا يقبل الطعن في القرار الإداري في الحالات الآتية :- 
- إذا لم تكن لمقدم الطلب مصلحة شخصية 
- إذا لم يستنفد مقدم الطلب كافة طرف النظام المتاحة له 
- إذا كان الطلب مبني علي عدم اختصاص الجهة 
ـــــ(9)ـــــ
اكتب عن وصي الخصومة ؟ 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية فان المبدأ الذي يقضي بتعيين وصي الخصومة ليس أساسه أن يستبدل خصم بخصم آخر بحيث الأخير يتحمل كل التزامات الطرف الأصلي في النزاع وإنما أساسه الولاية العامة علي القاصر بغرض الحفاظ علي مصلحة خاصة في المسائل التي تحكمها إجراءات وجوانب فنية ليس للقاصر إلمام بها 
اكتب عن المقاضاة بدون رسوم ؟ 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية فان مع طلب المقاضاة بدون رسوم ترفق مع عريضة الدعوي طلب إعفاء من رسوم الدعوي وعلي ضوء هذا الطلب تتحقق المحكمة من أحوال مقدم الطلب عن طريق خطاب موقع ومختوم من اللجنة الشعبية التي يقطن المدعي أو المدعي عليه في دائرة اختصاصها وهذا الخطاب يحوي علي كل ما يملك مقدم الطلب وللمحكمة السلطة التقديرية في إعفاء هذا الطلب ويجوز للمحكمة رفض طلب الإعفاء في الحالات الآتية :- 
- إذا لم يكن مقدم الطلب فقيرا 
- إذا انطوي الطلب علي سوء النية 
- إذا كان الأمل ضعيف في نجاح الدعوي 
الأمر بدفع الرسم ,, 
يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء علي طلب من المدعي عليه وبعد إخطار المدعي أن تقضي بان المدعي عليه مقتدر علي دفع الرسم في الحالات الآتية :- 
- إذا قام بأفعال تتسم بسوء السلوك أثناء سير الدعوي 
- إذا تبين للمحكمة أن موارده لا تبرر له المقاضاة بدون رسوم 
- إذا تحصل أي شخص علي مصلحة في موضوع الدعوي بموجب اتفاق بين ذلك الشخص والمدعي 
اكتب عن شطب الدعوي للتخلي ؟ 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية إذا تأجلت الدعوي لأجل غير مسمي ا والي حين تقديم طلب بشأنها أو إذا صدر أمر بوقفها فيجب علي المحكمة شطبها إذا لم يقدم احد الخصوم طلبا بشأنها خلال سنة من التاريخ الذي صدر فيه قرار التأجيل أو الوقف 
إذا تقرر شطب الدعوي فيجوز رفع دعوي جديدة بناء علي نفس سبب الدعوي السابقة في مدة لا تجاوز المدة التي يسقط فيها الحق المدعي به بالتقادم 
ما هي سلطة المحكمة في تكليف الشهود بالحضور وأداء الشهادة وكيفية سماعهم ؟ 
اولا- سلطة تكليف الشهود بالحضور ,, 
يجوز للمحكمة كلما كان ذلك ضروريا وفي أي وقت سواء من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء علي طلب من الخصوم أن :– 
- تكلف بالحضور أي شخص لأداء الشهادة أو لتقديم مستند أو أي شي آخر يكون ضروريا كا دليل إثبات 
- إذا كان الشخص حاضرا أمام المحكمة يجوز لها أن تأمره بأداء الشهادة بان يقدم أي مستند أو أي شي آخر يكون في حوزته 
- تأمر بما تراه ضروريا في جميع المسائل المتعلقة بتوجيه الأسئلة والإجابة عليها والإقرار بالمستندات 
- إذا كلف شخص بالحضور أهمل أو رفض تنفيذ طلب الحضور يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بالقبض عليه متي ما اقتنعت بأنه تخلف عن الحضور 
- إذا لم يحضر الشخص أو حضر وابدي أسبابا لم تقتنع بها المحكمة جاز لها أن تحكم عليه بغرامة مناسبة 
ثانيا- التكليف بأداء الشهادة ؟ 
ـــــ(10)ـــــ
إذا كلفت المحكمة احد الأطراف الحاضرين في الجلسة بان يؤدي الشهادة أو تقديم أي مستند أو أي شي آخر يكون في حوزته أو تحت تصرفه فرفض الانصياع لأمر المحكمة فيجوز لها أن تصدر حكما ضده أو أي أمر آخر تراه مناسبا 
ثالثا- كيفية سماع الشهود ؟ 
تسمع أقوال الشهود والخصوم شفاهة تحت إشراف القاضي في محكمة علنية ويدلي الشاهد بأقواله علي اليمين ويلتزم بأدائها حسب ديانته أو معتقده علي أن يقول الحق كله ولا شي غيره ويجوز لكل خصم في الدعوي أن يستجوب خصمه وشهوده وتمنع المحكمة من توجيه الأسئلة غير المنتجة في الدعوي أو الجارحة التي يقصد بها مضايقة الشهود وتمنع كل إجراء من شانه الإضرار بالشهود إلا ماكان ضروريا لأداء الشهادة 
ما هي سلطة المحكمة في تأجيل السماع ومدّ المواعيد؟ 
يجوز للمحكمة عند الضرورة في أي مرحلة من مراحل التقاضي وبالشروط التي تراها مناسبة فيما يتعلق بالمصروفات أن تأمر بالآتي :- 
- تأجيل سماع الدعوي من وقت لآخر ولآجال قصيرة معقولة 
- مدّ الميعاد المعين للقيام بأي إجراء سواء كان ذلك قبل أو بعد انقضاء الأجل المحدد 
ما هي سلطة المحكمة العليا ؟ 
وفقا لقانون الإجراءات المدنية إذا قبلت المحكمة العليا الطعن أن :- 
- تقضي بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه 
- تقضي بتعديل الحكم المطعون فيه 
- تقضي بإصدار حكم جديد 
- إعادة القضية إلي المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه 
ما هي مشتملات الحكم و منطوقه ؟ 
يشتمل الحكم علي البيانات الآتية :- 
- المحكمة التي أصدرته وتاريخ ومكان الإصدار 
- اسم القاضي الذي اصدر الحكم 
- أسماء الأطراف وفاتهم 
- النقاط المتفق عليها والمتنازع فيها 
- أسباب الحكم 
- منطوق الحكم 
- توقيع القاضي الذي أصدره 
- الكيفية التي ينفذ بها الحكم 
مشتملات منطوق الحكم :- 
يشتمل منطوق الحكم علي الآتي ,, 
- رقم الدعوي 
- أسماء الأطراف 
- طلبات الأطراف 
- طريقة تنفيذ الحكم 
- بيان مصروفات الدعوي والطرف الملزم بها 
- تاريخ الحكم وتوقيع القاضي 
معلومات عامة 
الإقرار المشفوع باليمين 
هو الذي يصدر من محكمة مختصة دائرة التوثيقات كإقرار الفرد بملكية رخصة ممزقة أو شريحة هاتف 
الإشهاد الشرعي 
ـــــ(11)ـــــ
هو مستند رسمي صادر من محكمة مختصة يوثق من قاضي التوثيقات كالإقرار بنسب المولود واثبات ملكية بعض الحقوق وغيرها 
الإعلام الشرعي 
يصدر من محكمة شرعية مختصة تحصر وفات احد الأشخاص وتوضح من هم ورثته ومن يستحق أن يورث وما هي الحقوق التي تورث وكيفية توريثها 
,,تم بحمد الله,, 
(منقول) 
*

----------

